# Any one elts?



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

this Wednesday there's this poultry thing at comfort in in Vermont. Any one going?I am!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Is any one here in Vermont?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hawaii here =( but what kind of poultry thing?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well I don't exactly know its my first time. But I saw an add for it in the news paper and I sounds like they talk about chickens.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry not me. I am in NH thou. Where are you from?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Vt........


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

So existed for tomorrow!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Let us know what it's about.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

K I will!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm in NJ and too busy to go anyhow. Have fun! Anything chicken is always enjoyable.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Well ? How was the show? Anything interesting ?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ya! They talked about chicks and told a lot of facts about them. But the really fun stuff happened after I met this lady and she said she had silkies they were hatching in 12 day now it's only 9 days and I have her my phone number she said she will call me when they hatch!! Getting silkies y'all !!!!!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

That is awesome ! You will so have to show pictures of them when you get them! How many are you thinking of getting?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I was thinking two is that a good number?


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sounds awesome, take lots of pictures for all of us!


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

I will don't worry!


----------

